# Buried Treasure



## Backwoods-Savage (Aug 28, 2005)

Using a metal detector, we have found some interesting things. In one particular field of my father-in-law's there was once an old home.This was far from a road too. Every Spring new things would push up to the top. We have parts of dishes too, but one of the strangest finds of my father in law was one time he was disking and disk up part of a pair of false teeth! We still laugh about that one.


----------



## BGB (Jul 21, 2004)

eddiejohn4 said:


> I have found old moonshine stills,and old foundations where I never whould havew thought a home would be.


FL,

I guess I never considered logging camps in southern MI. I always thought that the settlers cleared it. If you are interested in early MI pioneers, read the Bark Covered House. Interesting stuff including chasing four bears through what is now Detroit Metro Airport.

In reference to the quote, maybe that is why your structure is so far off the beaten path.


----------



## HTC (Oct 6, 2005)

mike hartges said:


> A friend of mine has found over 200 indian arrowheads on his property in southern Ohio.


Musta been a 3-D course for them.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

I found an old horse halter in the middle of a big woods, some of the oaks there are probably a couple hundred years old. I hunt a section of old railroad tracks and find spikes once in a while and I have three old green glass insulators from the power lines that ran adjacent to the tracks.


----------



## Rustyaxecamp (Mar 1, 2005)

Found a rusty double bit axe head at the property we hunt at in the UP (hence the camp name / username).

I have found several old crock wells, and while canoeing in Canada, many old trapper/fishing camp/cabins.


----------



## Ferg (Dec 17, 2002)

farmlegend said:


> The oldest existing aerial photo of the section was taken in 1938, and it shows the area where this artifact lays was wooded at that time, as it likely was back when ****** arrived. The only record of dwellings in the vicinity show them as located alongside nearby roads.


Any chance old roads long forgotten from 19th century ? I would be very very interested to see it up close and personal - but - I'm down here - I really like the idea of civil war camp maybe - any more pictures ? 

ferg....
Just how cool is a find like that? Dang cool I say -


----------

